# Haunted Radio (12/24/14)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we wrap up our 9th annual Cruel Yule celebration with a highly entertaining and fun filled Christmas edition of the show. We will spin you around the "Vortex" with 4 holiday themed songs performed by Nox Arcana, Bob Rivers, "Weird" Al Yankovic, and the Cryptkeeper. Also, as we do every year for our Christmas edition of the show, we air the story of "How The Grinch Stole Christmas" as told by Frankenstein's monster himself, Mr. Boris Karloff. So sit back and enjoy the December 24 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

